# Opinions on GPS for FMT maps



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Collective microskiff brain trust, shower your knowledge upon thee! 

My Garmin met its death on Sunday. Looking at purchasing a new GPS to run FMT. My question is, is it really necessary jumping to a 9” screen as FMT recommends? Or are you guys happy with a 7” screen? 

Also, any thoughts on full touch screen (Simrad) vs buttons (Lowrance) on a side console? 

Thank you for any feedback provided.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I am using a 7" a75 Raymarine Hybrid touch. Very well built and with Navionics Platinum a useful skiff navigation unit. I have old eyes so I wish I had bought the a95. I don't like the all touch screen units no matter who makes them. I mess the screen up touching it. I am in Texas so the FMT is not a priority, however I have navigated the Glades out of Chokoloskee and only hit a few rock piles. If anyone is interested I will sell the a75 for $490 shipped. Cost me over a $1000 two years ago. West Marine warranty.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been running FMT on the Simrad GO 9 XSE for the last year. Touchscreen works fine for me in my Waterman 18 side console.

I can even see it from the poling platform.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> I have been running FMT on the Simrad GO 9 XSE for the last year. Touchscreen works fine for me in my Waterman 18 side console.
> 
> I can even see it from the poling platform.


You must be really really protective of your fishing spots!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

csnaspuck said:


> You must be really really protective of your fishing spots!


Haha! 

Not really. When I get on some fish I’ll WiFi my phone with my Simrad; take a screen shot; and then send it to my friends.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> Haha!
> 
> Not really. When I get on some fish I’ll WiFi my phone with my Simrad; take a screen shot; and then send it to my friends.


That's a good idea. I will have to try that on my Go7. How can I become your friend!


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

I spoke with Glenn earlier this year about running FMT on a Simrad Go7 and he was pretty adamant about the need for at least a 9" screen. I have since used FMT on a Go7 (not mine) in the glades and I didn't have any issues with the screen size. That said, I think if you're actually running the tracks in skinny water you'd want as big a screen as possible. I've only used it as a way to get high res satellite images in out of the way places.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Tailer said:


> I spoke with Glenn earlier this year about running FMT on a Simrad Go7 and he was pretty adamant about the need for at least a 9" screen. I have since used FMT on a Go7 (not mine) in the glades and I didn't have any issues with the screen size. That said, I think if you're actually running the tracks in skinny water you'd want as big a screen as possible. I've only used it as a way to get high res satellite images in out of the way places.


He gave me the same advice. I’m just having trouble justifying the price jump from the GO7 to the GO9 for that once in blue moon time I might run a line through a tight spot. I’m really intrigued by FMT for the exploration factor.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

manny2376 said:


> ...I’m just having trouble justifying the price jump from the GO7 to the GO9 for that once in blue moon time I might run a line through a tight spot.....


Considering I had bent two props, a prop shaft, and busted a lower unit on my old Super Skiff in less than two years of running around Homosassa I had no problem justifying the investment.

And even after I had fine tuned my dead reckoning landmarks to run most places without looking at the gps along come the storms that wiped some of them out.

I find the 200’ setting best for running narrow channels. Zooming closer gets blurry, and not enough look ahead.

Zooming in/out is easier with the knob on the NSS, BUT changing zoom all the time can become a counter productive distraction that results in having to make drastic course corrections and is unsafe in my opinion.

Picking a zoom that is comfortable for conditions with look ahead and leaving it there lets you get in tune with the gps update speed and stay on track much better.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I have the fmt on a simrad 7" screen. Yes - bigger is better - but 7" works fine. The fmt is definitely worth it. The problem with the 9" screens is the price goes up a good bit, but the screen resolution is the same as the 7". To get a higher resolution screen (which shows more of the map), you need to go to the 12" - which I would do in a second if it would fit in my console. For the 7" screen, Glenn has made the lines a bit thicker than normal, which makes it work much better on the 7" screen. Bottom line - buy the biggest screen you can afford - especially if u can find a b stock 12" - it's a totally different animal on the 12" screen with higher resolution.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Also, I think the simrad nss evo is the best unit out there - the knob is really handy for zooming. I looked at the simrad and lowrance side by side and the glass screen of the simrads looked better


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 18573
> View attachment 18574
> 
> 
> Considering I had bent two props, a prop shaft, and busted a lower unit on my old Super Skiff in less than two years of running around Homosassa I had no problem justifying the investment.


Well, there goes that logic of not stepping up to the 9”. Lol! 

Looked at the NSS12, but no way! The wifey would have my ass if I broke the bank like that. 

Thanks for all the feedback boys, looks like a GO9 is in my near future.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Take a look at the Lowrance Elite ti 9" or 12". The elite Ti has a touch screen but also has buttons and is less expensive than the Go series and the NSS line. Having buttons as well as a touch screen is a nice featurs. The screen is a touch screen and you can do everything touch wise on it except pinch it. You can get the Elite Ti 9"with a total scan for $849 with no ducer or $1,029 with a total scan. If you go up the 12" in the Elite Ti the price nearly doubles. The Go 9 is $1,059 - $1,200 ) depending on no ducer or total scan. If you get the Go 12" it would be about $2,150 to $2,300 depending on Ducer selection but you would then get 30% off the charts if purchase is done via FMT. Screens smaller than 12" get free shipping for everything.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you for th


Egrets Landing said:


> Take a look at the Lowrance Elite ti 9" or 12". The elite Ti has a touch screen but also has buttons and is less expensive than the Go series and the NSS line. Having buttons as well as a touch screen is a nice featurs. The screen is a touch screen and you can do everything touch wise on it except pinch it. You can get the Elite Ti 9"with a total scan for $849 with no ducer or $1,029 with a total scan. If you go up the 12" in the Elite Ti the price nearly doubles. The Go 9 is $1,059 - $1,200 ) depending on no ducer or total scan. If you get the Go 12" it would be about $2,150 to $2,300 depending on Ducer selection but you would then get 30% off the charts if purchase is done via FMT. Screens smaller than 12" get free shipping for everything.


Thank you for the response sir. We spoke via PM earlier this month and you recommend the TI 9. I’m torn between the TI9 and GO9. If you could, please PM me on both options (no ducer, but with charts). We can discuss and I can get off my wallet. 

Thank you! 

Manny


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> Thank you for th
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response sir. We spoke via PM earlier this month and you recommend the TI 9. I’m torn between the TI9 and GO9. If you could, please PM me on both options (no ducer, but with charts). We can discuss and I can get off my wallet.
> ...


The Elite Ti 9 with no transducer is $849. The Go 9 XSE with no transducer is $1,049.
Add FL tax or no tax if shipped outside of FL
The charts are $399 or $599 depending on if you want 1/2 or all of FL. If you order a unit via FMT, we ship it all for free.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a 16" and a 7" evo on my bay boat I use to run FMT -- when I decided I needed to upgrade the garmin on my skiff to run FMT, I went with the GO9 - Yes I miss the button occasionally, but I think the screen size is more important (especially if you are running a tiller skiff like myself).


----------

